# Server Upgrades - Feb 18th, 2006



## Dragoneer (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm currently sitting in the Level 3 datacenter with Gushi. We've got the FA server reconfigured and it's rolling. Most of FA has been transferred over and it's running smoothly.

Nothing has gone wrong.

So, the delays have been long time coming, over do, but will be completed in a few hours. I've been checking the status of the site and it's been blazingly fast so far. I'm hoping that continues. God, how I am... heh heh.

I will keep posting updates as new information becomes available.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 18, 2006)

_*watches hopefully*_


----------



## Zippo (Feb 18, 2006)

_*hopes along with you*_

Long time coming, and wonderful to hear. Hoping is one thing, its actual performance is another. Alot of ppl have their doubts, but they shall be silenced by the blazing speed!  >>>>>zzzzoooommmm>>> ^^


----------



## Myr (Feb 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> ...Level 3 datacenter...


For whatever reason, reading that made me think of the CPU complex in Doom 3, minus the shotgun.  

This probably means where you're at is not too far away from where I'm at. *looks out window and can see HIA and TMI*


----------



## Taristin (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm happy for you, For me, and for all of us. :}


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 19, 2006)

Taristin said:
			
		

> I'm happy for you, For me, and for all of us. :}


Will be happier when it's back, live again without any "issues", ya fine liz'... 

_*all claws crossed*_


----------



## TORA (Feb 19, 2006)

Just checked FA. It's gone.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 19, 2006)

_*purrs da tiggy*_


			
				TORA said:
			
		

> Just checked FA. It's gone.


Has been "gone" for a while. Being worked on, I presume...

Advance warning to that effect was posted on the admin notice bar on FA earlier.


----------



## Taristin (Feb 19, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Taristin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*blushs but does the same, toe claws even*


----------



## Radric (Feb 19, 2006)

**crosses eyes as well**

Hey, every li'l bit helps, right?  **chuckles**


----------



## Myr (Feb 19, 2006)

So who wants to cross tails with me? Just don't touch the fur.....heeyyy!  8) *whips out comb*

During intermission here feel free to entertain yourselves with EA's attempt to make video games: http://media.putfile.com/zataraa


----------



## kfvik (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh yeah baby


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Feb 19, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Nothing has gone wrong.



yet


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2006)

So...how long would it take to upgrade the server? Days?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 19, 2006)

I sure hope those dang Mysequal errors, or whatever the hell the are aren't going to happen again.


----------



## missdavies (Feb 19, 2006)

Lol, I come back and FA goes down  Oh well, I know it'll be for the better in the long run.  Some of those loading times were ridiculous!


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmm... FA has been offline for me for around 12 hours now. I don't know if that was intended, the notice didn't really give an exact time estimate (though the first post of the announcement suggested several hours). Do hope everything is going alright, and thank you for your dedication to the site.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 19, 2006)

missdavies said:
			
		

> Lol, I come back and FA goes down


_*tailwaves* _heya! 
How are those stripes suiting you?



			
				missdavies said:
			
		

> Oh well, I know it'll be for the better in the long run.  Some of those loading times were ridiculous!


Yeah... was continually surprised so few people were complaining after that horrendously extended slowdown. Very, very, very frustrating...
Thanks to y'all for your tolerance levels.

I'm still in the dark, tho', with regards progress on the primary server. Sorry I don't have any better news than that...


=
*looks, aside, to see whether Radric's OK*


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 19, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> I'm still in the dark, tho', with regards progress on the primary server. Sorry I don't have any better news than that...


It seems there's a problem with the server, the same exact problem that the server had when we brought online back in December.

It will fine and great for a few hours, then BAM! It'll mysteriously Page Vault, crash and burn.

Gushi and I spent 8 hours working on the box yesterday only to have it die at the very last minute as we were copying over FA's files from the temp server. All the diagnostics and tests we ran came back positive, no errors detected, so it's something of a mystery.

We're going to exchange out the RAM and see if that works. We're going to get new memory FedEx's over and give that a whirl. Typical of Murphy's Law, everything seemed to be going right... and then... =/

Don't worry, though. This is our highest priority.


----------



## kfvik (Feb 19, 2006)

It's the gremlins' fault


----------



## noxal (Feb 19, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> It will fine and great for a few hours, then BAM! It'll mysteriously Page Vault, crash and burn.



craaaaab people...craaaab people.......


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 19, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Page Vault, crash, and burn?

Sucks there's been so many problems, but it's good to know that you guys are working hard to get it fixed. Thanks for keeping us updated.

Is it safe to assume that FA is going to be in read-only mode until everything is back to normal?


----------



## Taristin (Feb 19, 2006)

Hoooleeee mother. It loads so incredibly fast!




now if only my user account password wasn't invalidated for te third time in 2 months :/


----------



## missdavies (Feb 19, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> missdavies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazingly =3  I'd like to submit my new piece to show you so but...there doesn't seem to be an upload button anymore?


----------



## Myr (Feb 19, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> We're going to exchange out the RAM and see if that works. We're going to get new memory FedEx's over and give that a whirl. Typical of Murphy's Law, everything seemed to be going right... and then... =/


You might want to give that power supply a look over too. I had one of my computers do strange crashes like that despite every memtest, diagnostic, and reformat going perfect without any errors at all but an unexplained random reboot minutes, hours, or days into operation. It turns out the power supply was not delivering a consistent supply of power and the wrong combination of load and power output caused reboots. Ironically, that same system is the one I'm typing from now. The whole fiasco of getting the replacement done was a nightmare in itself since the problem actually had to be diagnosed by people on a forum I met who collectively were having the same problem with the same model components. There comes a point where you just get fed up replacing components, and the only thing no one had replaced was a power supply, and that @#*&^@# POS turned out to be the root of the whole problem.

So yes, don't forget about your power supply, despite how rediculous that sounds.


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 19, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> So yes, don't forget about your power supply, despite how rediculous that sounds.


Doesn't sound at all ridiculous to me, Myr.
Know what issues I had when trying to run a 60% quicker CPU plus multiple drives off the puny 160w(?) psu in this PC: worked OK for a bit followed by random crashes.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 19, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We dropped one stick of ram and are testing it now, copying all the files back over. It's been stable right now.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm still getting the overload and Mysql errors. Wasn't the move supposed to fix that?


----------



## Vorotaev (Feb 20, 2006)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> I'm still getting the overload and Mysql errors. Wasn't the move supposed to fix that?


I think the primary changes were delayed. I'm sure the errors will disappear once it's all changed over.


----------



## yak (Feb 20, 2006)

just before the server went down for upgrades for the firt time i noticed some user inteface changes - like the 'user jump' form and others. just curiuos - is this the FA3.0 and is this going to stay? because if it is, i find it, uhmm, confuzing...


----------



## kfvik (Feb 21, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> just before the server went down for upgrades for the firt time i noticed some user inteface changes - like the 'user jump' form and others. just curiuos - is this the FA3.0 and is this going to stay? because if it is, i find it, uhmm, confuzing...


'User jump' used to be on the older FA, methinks it was just a glitch of sorts


----------

